# Stick welder under $800.00 ?



## Cr2348455 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi everyone
Anyone recommend a 220v stick welder that can run 5/32" 6010 and 7018, and under 
25 lbs. 
I already own a white faced Miller Dialarc 250hf.
DC is all I need.   Just stick , no need for tig.
Thanks


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 1, 2021)

This should work.








						2021 Everlast PowerArc 300ST 300AMP STICK / Lift TIG WELDER ~1PH/~3PH 220V 850265005339 | eBay
					

Need a DC TIG welder for those projects that require portability and power?. No problem. Welding with the DC lift TIG function, you can easily weld material up to and over 1/2" thick. It even has a special port dedicated to welding with E6010 rod class and handles 5P, 5P+ and 5P++ welding rods...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 2, 2021)

Will this work with a 220 50 amp plug ?
Thanks


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 2, 2021)

if you can find a used PowCon for a decent price, you may never need another welder


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 2, 2021)

From the specs listed looks like you should be fine. Mike​
​


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 2, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> if you can find a used PowCon for a decent price, you may never need another welder


Looks like a nice machine, just a bit heavy.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 2, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> This should work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks
At 50 - 65 lbs, still a bit heavy.


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 2, 2021)

What amperage are you burning 5/32 rods at?


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 2, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> What amperage are you burning 5/32 rods at?


170-180 amps


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 2, 2021)

They make a smaller 200 amp machine.








						PowerArc 200STi SMAW GTAW Stick 200Amp DC TIG Welder Everlast NOVA can do 6010  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PowerArc 200STi SMAW GTAW Stick 200Amp DC TIG Welder Everlast NOVA can do 6010 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 2, 2021)

Looks like it is 35lbs. 
with my back, I would like a machine to be under 
25 lbs. 
I also want a unit that comes with leads, a work clamp and stinger that are appropriate for the maximum amps of the machine. 
How does this compare to a Miller Thunderbolt
210 dc stick welder ?
Thanks


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 2, 2021)

It comes with a stinger and ground clamp.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Since you need a really light machine then looks like the Miller is the way to go. Nearly 2 and a half the price though at $866 bucks.








						Miller Thunderbolt 210 DC Stick Welder 907722  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Miller Thunderbolt 210 DC Stick Welder 907722 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks, I saw it at cyberweld for just $707.00


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 3, 2021)

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200833050_200833050
		

Klutch ST201iDV Dual Voltage DC Arc Welder with TIG Function — Inverter, 120V/230V, 10–200 Amp Output​

Lightweight inverter welder. 389.00
I’ve had mine over 4 years now and I just love this little welder. It has great penetration and I think it has a 3 year warranty. And if you have a problem, just bring it back to the Northern tool store. But I haven’t had one iota of trouble and just love the way this welder performs.


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Mar 3, 2021)

I have a Thermal Arc 160 that I have had for several years now. It's paid for itself several times over.  I've never tried to run 5/32 rods but runs 1/8 great.  I believe it could though because my welder runs hotter than what knob says.  

When this one quits I plan to buy another.


----------



## dirty tools (Mar 3, 2021)

There are lots of buss boxes both new and used
recommend getting one that has AC and DC output


----------



## Cr2348455 (Mar 3, 2021)

dirty tools said:


> There are lots of buss boxes both new and used
> recommend getting one that has AC and DC output


Too heavy ,  looking for under 25lbs
Thanks


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 4, 2021)

dirty tools said:


> There are lots of buss boxes both new and used
> recommend getting one that has AC and DC output


Yep...totally agree and I then realized that the welder I posted is only DC. I actually have an earlier model which is Ac-DC. Mine wasn’t geared towards the TIg function and I noticed that the model I posted is more of a Tig welder with the foot pedal.
  Anyway.... Klutch is a weird brand....almost like a test model for some other brands. The Klutch welders are always changing in my opinion.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 3, 2021)

HTP Inverarc 200TLP.  Yes I know, way over budget, but if you could use this machine in-person, I think you would be easily convinced.  It is a BEAST for cellulose electrodes.  Not made in China garbage.  1st rate Italian engineering.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks like a nice welder,  just a hobbyist,  so way over budget.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 3, 2021)

just thought I'd mention it in case you decided to go for a no-compromise, tiny lunch box welder that punches above it's weight class.

There is also the Miller CST280 if you can find a used one for a good price.  I have not used that one though, but it is supposed to be workhorse for pipeline work as well.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 3, 2021)

_Thanks again.   If I had the budget, I would. _


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 3, 2021)

STICK / ARC Welders
					

Use the best stick welder machine at the best price for your auto restoration needs by shopping at Eastwood for affordable torch welders with lifetime tech support.




					www.eastwood.com


----------



## General Zod (Apr 3, 2021)

Gaffer said:


> STICK / ARC Welders
> 
> 
> Use the best stick welder machine at the best price for your auto restoration needs by shopping at Eastwood for affordable torch welders with lifetime tech support.
> ...


Except that will not run 6010 as per the original requirement.  The vast majority of hobby stick welders will not. 

Come to think of it, the harbor freight stick welder says it will run it, for $300.   Who knows, maybe it can.    But even then some lower-priced units claim that as well, but fall short as the arc will snuff out quite easily.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 3, 2021)

I guess I am spoiled with a Dialarc HF.   RUNS any electrodes great !
I don’t even weld as often as I would like to for getting any inverter machine.   The warranty will run out before I get to use it enough. 
Call me Old School.


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a HF Pro Tig 165 that works great with stick. They have a Pro 200 that's $100 out of your price range but in your weight range. Their Titanium multi 200 is $800 and 24 lbs. That's the best I can do. Good luck!


----------



## General Zod (Apr 3, 2021)

Don't sell yourself short.  If you want a great running stick welder that runs any and all electrodes, you owe it to yourself to obtain one!


----------



## General Zod (Apr 3, 2021)

Gaffer said:


> I have a HF Pro Tig 165 that works great with stick. They have a Pro 200 that's $100 out of your price range but in your weight range. Their Titanium multi 200 is $800 and 24 lbs. That's the best I can do. Good luck!



Do those weld 6010s properly?  (not half-azz'ing it like bottom-barrel bargain inverter welders)


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 4, 2021)

I really can’t say. I bought the welder to learn TIG. It does great. I tried stick for the first time the other week. First with 7018, and it was a miserable failure. I’m sure if I was experiencing, it would run 7018 fine. I was welding rebar to make lattices in my garden. At the recommendation of another member here, I tried 6011 and it welded great. I have no other stick experience. As for its TIG performance, remember I’m a novice in all welding disciplines, it was easier for me than my Lincoln Precision Tig 185. I bought it for aluminum but haven’t tried it for that yet.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> Looks like it is 35lbs.
> with my back, I would like a machine to be under
> 25 lbs.
> I also want a unit that comes with leads, a work clamp and stinger that are appropriate for the maximum amps of the machine.
> ...



I have a Miller Thunderbolt 210 (220V) and it does NOT run E6010. I was very disappointed with this!

I immediately called Miller, and they confirmed that the machine will not run 6010. They recommended that I use 6011, information which I was well aware of. However, I like 6010! It is by far my favorite stick electrode.


----------



## General Zod (Apr 4, 2021)

Gaffer said:


> I really can’t say. I bought the welder to learn TIG. It does great. I tried stick for the first time the other week. First with 7018, and it was a miserable failure. I’m sure if I was experiencing, it would run 7018 fine. I was welding rebar to make lattices in my garden. At the recommendation of another member here, I tried 6011 and it welded great. I have no other stick experience. As for its TIG performance, remember I’m a novice in all welding disciplines, it was easier for me than my Lincoln Precision Tig 185. I bought it for aluminum but haven’t tried it for that yet.




Just from my experience with both low and high-dollar inverters, dollars to donuts that it won't properly run 6010s.  It actually takes very specific circuitry to run 6010s due to the voltage necessary.  If it were easy/cheap, they would all be able to, but they don't


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

General Zod said:


> Just from my experience with both low and high-dollar inverters, dollars to donuts that it won't properly run 6010s.  It actually takes very specific circuitry to run 6010s due to the voltage necessary.  If it were easy/cheap, they would all be able to, but they don't



Yep, you need a high open circuit voltage to run 6010. I spent about 7 hours today burning 3/32” 6010 rods at 80A on my Miller Dynasty 210DX. 

6010 is a good time, all the time!


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 4, 2021)

Perhaps I've missed the spirit of the thread....

I will not attempt to discourage anyone to purchase an new machine. Can be huge fun!
However, sometimes we fall into marketing traps that the newest and latest is really the only option.
Specifically, we discourage newbies from getting started because they can't afford the "good" stuff.
Some might consider getting an old Lincoln Tombstone AC/DC or similar they are often cheap (sometimes free) on CL and rummage sales.
Note: sometimes disassembly is required to remove the mice nests. 
These have worked well for decades and put alot of weld down.
It's hard to break the old and simple technology.

Lets be sure not to discourage the newbs. Please.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 4, 2021)

That is a deal killer for me.  I also love to run 6010 !


----------



## Buffalo21 (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m currently running a Miller Maxstar 210, runs 6010 great, but unfortunately it does not meet the price or weight requirements.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

Another question is: 

Of all the commercially available power supplies that are *actually* able to run 6010, what is the weight of the lightest one?

And, of course, what is the make & model of such an electrical marvel?


----------



## General Zod (Apr 4, 2021)

Cr2348455, I hadn't yet realized you asked about the Inverarc 200TLP in a previous thread until I scrolled down, lol.



erikmannie said:


> Another question is:
> 
> Of all the commercially available power supplies that are *actually* able to run 6010, what is the weight of the lightest one?
> 
> And, of course, what is the make & model of such an electrical marvel?



Good question.   Mine is about 15lbs without the leads.  My stinger/ground leads actually weigh more than the machine, LOL.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

General Zod said:


> Cr2348455, I hadn't yet realized you asked about the Inverarc 200TLP in a previous thread until I scrolled down, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question.   Mine is about 15lbs without the leads.  My stinger/ground leads actually weigh more than the machine, LOL.



So does it capably run 6010?


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 4, 2021)

To the OP: this machine weighs under 20 pounds, runs 6010 like a boss (it’s OCV is 101V!), but does not meet the price requirement and (sort of) gives you GTAW ability which you were not asking for.



			https://www.fronius.com/~/downloads/Perfect%20Welding/Flyer/PW_FLY_TransPocket_180_US_EN.PDF
		


Would not be a terrible choice if you were willing to blow the budget:









						Fronius TransPocket 180 Stick Welder - 49,0400,0002Default Title
					

The Fronius TransPocket 180 Stick Welding Machine is lightweight and easy to weld anywhere with at only 19.6 lbs. Buy the Fronius TransPocket at bakersgas.com!




					bakersgas.com
				




In comparison, the OCV of my Miller Dynasty 210DX is on the order of 74.4V, and it does run 6010 like a boss (which I how I will spend my day, starting right now).


----------



## General Zod (Apr 4, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> So does it capably run 6010?


I wouldn't have mentioned it if it couldn't.  

Not only can it easily run it...


































It can run two at the same time with no work clamp....two stingers simultaneously 








As you can see, this ain't no mickey mouse stick welder.    Even though OCV only tells a part of the story....here is what the HTP offers...


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 4, 2021)

_Impressive, !!!_


----------



## Weld ON (Apr 9, 2021)

https://www.premierwelding.com/kemppi-minarc-evo-180-mma-package

6010 you should weld using DC

7018 can do ac/dc

5/32 is like 4mm

i got









						Fronius TransPocket 180 Stick Welding Machine Package - FREE SHIPPING*!
					

AS SEEN AT FABTECH CHICAGO! This machine is in-stock and ready to ship** We don't charge sales tax outside of Illinois, Michigan, Indiana and Wisconsin! *TIG Torch sold separately* FRONIUS TRANSPOCKET 180 MAIN FEATURES  Only 19.6lbs (8.9kg) Comes with a carrying strap for portability High impact...



					shopweldingsupplies.com
				




5/32 without problem for whole day , dust , kicking with leg , jumping on transport .... cost more then kemppi but is biger and more heavy ..

kemppi will be the best option for you i was using for 2y without problem , now is owned by my dad coz is only 5kg , fronius almost 9kg









						Powerful and affordable stick welder - Kemppi
					

Where size, weight and welding quality are concerned, Minarc Evo MMA welder is the ideal choice.




					www.kemppi.com
				











						TransPocket 180
					






					www.fronius.com
				





DO NOT FORGET , YOU SHOULD BUY GOOD QUALITY BRAND , BEST ON THE WORLD AND IS NO QUESTION ABOUT IT : FRONIUS , ESAB , KEMPPI , REHM REST IS JUST LOOKING LIKE WELDING MACHINE


----------



## General Zod (Apr 9, 2021)

nvm.


----------



## ericc (Apr 9, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I have a Miller Thunderbolt 210 (220V) and it does NOT run E6010. I was very disappointed with this!
> 
> I immediately called Miller, and they confirmed that the machine will not run 6010. They recommended that I use 6011, information which I was well aware of. However, I like 6010! It is by far my favorite stick electrode.


I have a Miller Thunderbolt AC as well and it does run 6010, but with a DC converter box.  I've had that old Thunderbolt for almost 20 years, and until just recently, never tried 7018 or 6010 on it.  I knew not to try 6010, since that is a DC only rod.  Surprisingly, most 7018 has difficulty.  The 7018 AC from the big box store is another story.  Runs great and looks great.  Strong too.  It's my rod of choice for hard to weld steels; just preheat a little more than those "miracle" rods.  When Covid kept me in, I started communicating with one of my welding friends over the Internet.  He told me that you have to be able to use 6010.  I don't like the smell of burning 6011, and I found out I don't like the smell of 6010 either.  They smell like forest fires, and the smoke gets in my clothes.  I welded up some machine guards, though, and the fast freeze was excellent, so I still buy them.  Anyway, I found some diodes at a good price and wound some chokes, and whaddya know, I can run 7018 and 6010.  The cost was very low.  The funny thing is that I am almost out of 6010.  I only got a few rods in a garage sale find.  I have several boxes of 6011.  It does all I want.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 10, 2021)

ericc said:


> I have a Miller Thunderbolt AC as well and it does run 6010, but with a DC converter box.  I've had that old Thunderbolt for almost 20 years, and until just recently, never tried 7018 or 6010 on it.  I knew not to try 6010, since that is a DC only rod.  Surprisingly, most 7018 has difficulty.  The 7018 AC from the big box store is another story.  Runs great and looks great.  Strong too.  It's my rod of choice for hard to weld steels; just preheat a little more than those "miracle" rods.  When Covid kept me in, I started communicating with one of my welding friends over the Internet.  He told me that you have to be able to use 6010.  I don't like the smell of burning 6011, and I found out I don't like the smell of 6010 either.  They smell like forest fires, and the smoke gets in my clothes.  I welded up some machine guards, though, and the fast freeze was excellent, so I still buy them.  Anyway, I found some diodes at a good price and wound some chokes, and whaddya know, I can run 7018 and 6010.  The cost was very low.  The funny thing is that I am almost out of 6010.  I only got a few rods in a garage sale find.  I have several boxes of 6011.  It does all I want.



Just to clarify, this is the Miller Thunderbolt 210 that I have that won’t run 6010:









						Miller Thunderbolt 210 DC Stick Welder (907722)
					

The Miller Thunderbolt 210 (907722) weighs only 15 pounds and welds up to 1/2" mild steel.




					www.weldingsuppliesfromioc.com


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 10, 2021)

For a newb AC only arc welder consider getting some 6013. It runs AC, easier to get good welds than 6011.
Check out: 








						8 Questions About Stick Welding Rods Answered
					

Wondering how to select the right stick welding rods for the application? Get answers to frequently asked questions about stick electrode.




					www.millerwelds.com
				



You don't need to memorize all this stuff. Make sure what you purchase is sized to the thickness of your practice steel.
Don't worry about making everything perfect. There is a learning process. And it will take much patience.
If you have family, kids or neighbor kids (get permission from guardians) it get an extra helmet and PPE. Stay away from galvanized and work outside so no one is directly breathing the shielding gases. This can really be a family event. Where everyone learns. 
It'll likely take alot of rod before you like your welds. Stay away from any life-safety welding and overhead use welding for a long time.
Meanwhile have fun!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Apr 11, 2021)

I agree, duty cycle is a tradeoff. The cheap 120vac in flux core welders have a very low duty cycle, which is VERY easy to exceed. Stick welding you may be able to actually weld 90% of the time if you chip fast and have a lot of metal to lay down. It's more likely you will be welding less than 75% of the time.
With MIG you can get very high welding time ratios, since you dont need to swap electrodes or chip.
The thermal inertia of the machine is where that "x out of 10 minutes " stuff comes from. The transformer starts at one temperature and rises to its limit at the rated cycle. Less arc time, lower temperature, longer lasting machine.

My serious industrial Miller Synchrowave 300 is rated for 300 Amps at 60% duty cycle. This is a machine that has a lifting eye for a reason ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 11, 2021)

My welder does 100% duty cycle at 70% of its rated amperage, so about 175 amps.  I never weld above 90 amps, so I never see a problem.  - For the very first time in 20 years the cooling fan went on the other day!  Surprised the heck out of me - I didn't know it had one!


----------



## Weld ON (Apr 12, 2021)

Dabbler​
If your welding machine can do 175A on 70% then that must be min 250A and i dont think is for 110/220v can be  380/440v .
part of , if you have old transormer with diode but all new welding machine are based on inverter technology. So what is that 20y old machine  ??  Hahaha that good not started for 20y and now is running , old machine are better then new one .

Weldingrod1​
Miller Synchrowave 300 that i was using for 6 monts so i know what you talking about ..  is heavy as hell and when side plate bolts lost then noise like buldozer but did job even was to hot .  I got plenty of Miller experience , good for home use but when you start to use and kicking every day then cable inside start melting. That is old machine and is better then new Miller for sure .

When you buying welding machine then DUTY CYCLE is most important informations but not before brand name , then is cable and clamp quality check, and for sure rest is not important part of if welding machine looks like box and shape and style like 10-15y a go. Bigest problem in USA is 110V my all friends in USA using tranformer 110v TO 220V and then you can do something otherwise always just problems.

when you start weld with 1.2 or 1.6mm wire then you can see different betwen brands and quality of welding machine and be honest MILLER is no ther for sure, i know is made in USA and they using for automotive to but far i know they losing and company replace them with ESAB of Fronius . By my experience all duty info on poor Brands are incorect and more of time they writing limits informations. All duty should be tested at 40C bud that is done most of time just by well know welding brands and that is the reason why i said they just looks like welding machine but realistically they cant weld like they should do . That all what i wan to say ..


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello @Weld ON

I have a Millermatic 250, a 240 volt transformer type welder.  It will supply up to 300 amps, but as I said I usually use it at lower amperage.  It predates the electronic type welders by about 10 years.  For the type of materials I use and how I personally like to weld, I usually do a root pass and a few cover passes afterwards.  I purchased it used 22 years ago from a Miller dealer.  I have found it and my Miller EconoTIG 300 to be very reliable and stable units.

As far as brand loyalty goes, I'm sure their low end welders are crap - but their industrial offerings are still top quality.  This is true of the red ones as well as the popular electronic welders such as ESAB.  It is unfortunate that every manufacturer sells a low end unit to meet market demand, but isn't really good enough to do basic stuff.

My recommendation if you want to do stick, is to look on the used market for an AC/DC transformer 'tombstone' type unit.  they can't be beat and will outlast you and your grandchildren.  The newer inverter types have too many problems and seem to die after only a short time or  at the first abuse.

My view is reversed for higher amperage TIG units,  I have an old school TIG, but the new industrial TIG units with all the preflow/postflow pulse duty cycle options make TIG welding much easier.  I would still go Miller again, but for a lot of bucks - never their economy units.


----------



## Weld ON (Apr 12, 2021)

So like i said that must be transformer , and for the rest you are right . That all what i can say






						ESAB | Home
					

ESAB is a global leader in welding and cutting equipment and consumables. Explore how our complete line of products can provide a complete workflow solution.




					www.esabna.com
				




When im out of workshop im always using this, and i can say they DUTY CYCLE are better as they declare on web , i have full video about this welding machine , just need to finish. This can do 280amp when you have reduction from 380 to 220v so you can have 32A and then this REBEL go on maximum easy 255 AMPS with wire setting 12.1m/min. Can do tig but is without HF whole set with 250amps torche cost 2000EUR is more then 800EUR but with this you can weld for whole day using  3x2.5mm 50M  long cable. I know that you like Miller but for sure for price of Miller i will take Kemppi ..


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 15, 2021)

There's no such thing as buying a Kemppi in Canada.  As I tried to say, best money is spent on quality used industrial equipment.  My MIG cost 750$ CDN.  My EconoTIG cost 800$ CDN.  I can repeat those deals today.  My TIG welder will do 100% duty cycle for stick at 175 amps all day long.  It can run AC or DC both polarities.  What's not to love?

My recommendation is to buy a good used industrial welder, like a Lincoln, Miller, etc.  If you only do stick there are great tombstone welders all over the place.  The ESAB and the other newer electronic welders can do TIG, but they have many flaws.  1)  Inverter welders seem to be nearly unrepairable when they fail.  2) replacement parts for any newer welder seem to be astronomical 3) on the used market they are still way overpriced. 4) to get a decent one, you are still over $1500 CDN.

A friend of mine purchased a Lincoln AC/DC tombstone here for 200$ CDN - lots of room for steel and welding rods to make up the other 600$...


----------

